
IE6 in the browser - bound008
http://app.cloudinternetexplorer.com/
======
cobychapple
Whoever has made this RDP server publicly accessible (if that's what this is)
sure is brave—I'll bet that it's ridden with viruses, popups, and other
nastiness in no time.

Also, I get IE9, not IE6.

